# Local flow



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Took the coosa out, did the bike deal to get my truck to take out, did five miles in three hours on tiny creek. Caught a good deal of smallies, all huge for this creek, ten over 15", biggest a 17. Lost several pigs, all caught on t3 spinners, broke two on big fish. Here is the picture of the coosa with wheels.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Went again this morning to another flow, paddled upstream and back. Had a hard start, couldn't find the right pattern, second pool and I was on fish. Started with spinner, 3/8 oz, but only got small fish following. Switched to buzzbait and casted to mid river, mostly below riffles with strong current and picked up several nice fish. Bad thing with buzzbait's is hookup rate is pretty low, even with trailer hook. Fish were not on the banks, shade didn't matter as well, depth non issue, caught fish in paddle deep water to six inches, key was current. They seemed to be in a pack, have several fighting for the lure. Biggest was just shy of 17, caught 12 in about three hours, lost a few pigs once again, but that goes with the lure, lots of fun .
picture blurry, dirty lens...
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm guessing that today USMC Galloway and I were on the same watershed as you were on these two posts, but way, way, way further downstream. We had a great time checking out some new water, and I think we could have done a lot better after learning it a bit. We did eke out a living, but the biggest were a 15+ smallie and a 16+ channel cat. I got mine on Mepps and tubes. USMCG did his work with a jointed Shad Rap. I did have a couple of fish knock a popper in the morning with no hook-ups. Know what you are saying about buzzers...as I was telling USMCG, they just hypnotize you into throwing them over and over waiting for that explosion.

I don't know what it is with me and spinner baits lately, but I can't catch diddly with them...I'm mostly fishing in-lines *very* slowly--the opposite of you, but I think it's the same principle. You either have to give them no time to think about it or give them a bunch of chances at it. I can stop, flutter, fall, hold the in-line until they get sick of looking at it and hit it. The thing is that they aren't really actively feeding during the day, so you have to get a reaction bite.


BTW, your first picture gives the address of your location


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

This morning was a different story. Fished further west in the watershed and they were more aggressive. Some really pounced from shore cover, while some still wanted that slow flutter and fall of the Mepps as they followed it out in the current, but these were a much bigger class of fish. My brother and I got quite a few in the 15-18 inch range. with a bunch of 12 inchers thrown in.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry, don't need to make your report mine, but I figured it fit. I fished the same flow as yesterday, and it was a totally different story. I got a few decent fish, but it was a lot of work. I ran into a guy whom I keep seeing on various flows. He's also a river/yak smallie fanatic, and we floated together for a few hours, so I know it wasn't just me.

They just aren't really actively feeding in general. Many of the smallies I have caught have had empty bellies. You can push on their stomach and feel an empty pocket. One that I caught today puked up some craw, but it was almost fully digested--not like when you catch a smallie and you see a craw coming out of the gullet which practically still has its antenae moving.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Maybe, I went on two different flows. For me the bite has been on fire, best its been this year, but I'm finding them moving around much more, not on normal stuff you always expect fish, and it changes hourly for no reason, but they hit very aggressive when you find them. Went to another different flow yesterday with my buddy pasta, brought our boys, pasta didn't fish much since he guided his son. I caught about 15 on a short float, with an 18" for the biggest. This flow is always hard to pattern, plus water was stained. Current was key as always. This year I'm getting a huge percentage of my fish mid river, not holding on structure, acting like a wolflack, with several same sized fish hunting together, I can get a few before the rest spool. fast, big and loud baits all I use, casting within inches or you get no fish, since most hits are within the first foot or less, had a few hit before it hit the water, must watch it in the air. Heck I was throwing a 3/4 oz spinner with number 6 blades, needed the weight at the speed I retrieve to keep the lure down, fast as I can reel with 7.1 retrieve, that's fast, lol
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Hit another creek this evening, wife saved me from having to do the bike deal. Had five miles and three hours before dark, mistake.... Flow was much lower than the other day, had to walk the coosa every 100 yards, and just ran out of daylight. Did manage five fish in the hour I fished, the other two I paddled like mad to make it before pitch dark, lol. White spinner in the normal places, this creek is tap water clear, stealth is key since fish holding spots are small and far between. Biggest was a surprise 17.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

StuckAtHome said:


> Current was key as always. This year I'm getting a huge percentage of my fish mid river, not holding on structure, acting like a wolflack, with several same sized fish hunting together, I can get a few before the rest spook.


Little calls that "laminar flow". Seemingly no structure, but a constant rate of flow in a particular depth...usually around 2-4' deep.
It's one of those things that are tough to describe, but you know it when you float up on it and see it.

I'm having similar results, but not getting out as much as you.
But my local flow has been poopy for the last 10 days...we had 91 DEGREE water one day, and then mega high flows the next, etc...it's hardly worth fishing at the moment.
So I've been sneaking around here and there a coupel times.

We should all rally up this weekend for something good.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll bet it hit that water 91 degree temp as it was rising. I got caught out in that storm Sunday south of your stretch. I sat it out on a peninsula with an oxbow to my right and riffles to my left looking downstream. I just figured it would be a quick shower and it might turn them on. Hah! Finally I had river water starting to flow through a gulley on the peninsula, and I decided it was time to go. 

Just about then the monsoon let up, but the lightning was still cooking. By this time water was blasting in from runs and storm sewers on both sides of the river. That runoff water was *hot*! It had been sunny and it was like a water heater when it hit the ground and ran into the river. It was mixing in color now just like when you pour heavy cream into coffee. I made sure I was right with Jesus and tried to fish some of the new eddy pools and clear pockets. I figured it might be fun to at least hook up with a channel cat at 1500 cfs. I didn't catch any fish, but it was a pretty amazing sight. Even saw a fox that looked like it had just drowned.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Like Bubba, I haven't been out much either, maybe once a week or so. What streamstalker said I've experienced also: fishing wooden structure slowly, I got most of my action burning the jig back in for another pitch. Or they picked it up after a 4+ second pause on the bottom. Burnt or dead, they don't seem to want much in-between. 

I was able to catch my PB saugeye when streamstalker and I happened across eachother a bit ago. Got it wading dragging a jig, walked it to the boat, was getting my forceps and se shook loose. If prefer it actually, although a picture would have been nice. It was about 21-22. Healthy. 

No big smallies for me yet in 2011. Largest was probably 16. I'm doing much better not getting skunked anymore. Only had two floats not produce out of about 15. I'm getting better.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

We need to head over Stucky's way this week after work for a quickie float...maybe 4 or 5 oclock until dark.
Anyone?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

BTW, here's a quick snippet of from Little on Laminar Flow:
http://www.blueridgekayakfishing.com/laminar_flow.html


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd be interested but you already know that Bubba!!


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't this week, I'm already doing two floats. While I haven't been able to spend as much time on the water as I'd like, i am spreading the gospel of kayak fishing. I've taken 3 people for their first float this year, and I'm taking two more this week.

I also forgot to mention that I took my wife on another float, yet this time she was fishing. I gave her a brief run down of how to work a swim jig with a special trailer that Bubba turned me on to. She hooked up with 5 fish, and boated 1, herself! I was so proud. She lipped it and everything. It was a nice 14" river smallie. She did mention she feels kind of hooked.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm shooting for thursday, got a couple flows in mind. Have another flow in mind if we get some water, have to sign a non discloser agreement to float that one, lol. Haven't fished plastics hard this year at all, run and gun has been working real good, but this year has been the hardest to get on a pattern, and with this heat I'd bet it will get harder. I pass up the pools with no current, most have plenty of structure, but I think heat and lack of o2 the bigger fish can't live there. Depth I hardly worry about, many huge fish will hold in six inches of water, current is everything. Shade helps but not needed . 
I'm ready to fish...
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The p51 mustang from ww2 had the first wing that had laminar flow, top and bottom cross section have almost same amount of curve, just thought you'd like to know, lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I can go this weekend but have my 2 year old during the week.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Can only do night floats Fri- Sunday, I have class the other nights.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Might be a yak free weekend for me, got to clean basement and garage, plus both crawl spaces, not happy

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Rybo said:


> I can't this week, I'm already doing two floats. While I haven't been able to spend as much time on the water as I'd like, i am spreading the gospel of kayak fishing. I've taken 3 people for their first float this year, and I'm taking two more this week.
> 
> I also forgot to mention that I took my wife on another float, yet this time she was fishing. I gave her a brief run down of how to work a swim jig with a special trailer that Bubba turned me on to. She hooked up with 5 fish, and boated 1, herself! I was so proud. She lipped it and everything. It was a nice 14" river smallie. She did mention she feels kind of hooked.


That's awesome!!!!!!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm sneaking out now, its 530am sunday morning, have a few places in mind, big storm didn't hit here, sure looked bad on radar last night. Report later

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Got on the water right at sun up, about 640am. Scared a cop I think was sleeping, lol. Fish didn't seem awake, had to work hard to get the six fish today, not too bad for three hours on a new section I rarely fish. Spinner caught all my fish, all above 13", a couple 15's, and the biggest shy of 17", that one didn't know it was hooked, didn't fight much, looked healthy. Surprise of the day was jumping a buck and few does that were within ten feet before the noticed me, and right after that a adult bald eagle flew over, never seen one in such an urban environment, well inside of 270, can see downtown even. Fish were in current, but not near shore, these types of spots have been my bread and butter lately, most paddle past since or doesn't look fishy, or cover in sight. Broke two more titanium spinners, terminators, big fish tear them up, but love the action and how they perform, short armed baits, hate the long arm ones.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice!! Getting ready to write one up, too. Got out last night.

Save those broken Terminators please. We'll either fix 'em up or steal parts off of them.


----------

